# What are you using to protect the back of the iPad2?



## Jagadis (Mar 6, 2011)

I was just wondering what everyone is going to use to protect the back cover of the iPad2. I've got a red Smartcover and I want to get a shell/skin that is compatible with the Smartcover and looks good with the Red Smartcover/White iPad combo.

There are all kinds of shells on eBay but I haven't seen anything in Canada at the Apple Store, Best Buy, Futureshop, etc.

Thoughts?

I suspect the aluminum back is going to get scratched up pretty good if I do nothing...


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

I got a skin from the SGP store. Received the white leather skin just the other day and installed it with no issues. At least now I don't have to worry about the back when putting the iPad down and traveling with it. It adds no bulk at all which is what I wanted. And it doesn't cause any issues with the Smart Cover.

Here is the link:
SGP iPad 2 3G / Wifi Skin Guard Set Series - IPAD 2 - Apple - Tablets


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I plan on buying a faux Carbon Fiber skin from Lucky Labs for my iPad. I have one on my iPhone and it looks exceptional and is much better quality the most other fake Carbon I've seen from other vendors.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Zagg leather in brown. Wife had the black one which was nice but here iPad died. When Apple replaced the iPad, they gave her an Apple cover to compensate for the leather.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Rounder said:


> I got a skin from the SGP store. Received the white leather skin just the other day and installed it with no issues. At least now I don't have to worry about the back when putting the iPad down and traveling with it. It adds no bulk at all which is what I wanted. And it doesn't cause any issues with the Smart Cover.
> 
> Here is the link:
> SGP iPad 2 3G / Wifi Skin Guard Set Series - IPAD 2 - Apple - Tablets


This looks great, but I'm worried about that space between the skin and the front that's still unprotected... that's like a 1/2" all the way around the thing...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

I bought this from eBay, had great reviews on other forums and was a nice price and will work well with my grey smart cover.

BLACK SMART COVER COMPANION TPU CASE FOR APPLE IPAD 2 on eBay.ca (item 220764882594 end time 04-May-11 18:41:08 EDT)


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

From day 1 I've been using Wrapsol for back and screen protection on my iPad 2. Great product and super fast shipping. Only draw back is shipping price. But I love the matte back finish.


----------



## West Coast Boy (Sep 3, 2004)

I picked up a Belkin Slim iPad 2 Folio Stand (F8N605EBC00) 
Belkin Slim iPad 2 Folio Stand (F8N605EBC00) : iPad 2 Shells & Cases - Best Buy Canada
and then found a Targus Unofficial 10.2" Netbook Case (TSS14101CA) - Black
Targus Unofficial 10.2" Netbook Case (TSS14101CA) - Black : Sleeves - Best Buy Canada
that I can drop the Belkin case into, I thought $53 for 2 cases to protect my new iPad 2 wasn't a bad deal


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

fyrefly said:


> This looks great, but I'm worried about that space between the skin and the front that's still unprotected... that's like a 1/2" all the way around the thing...


The space doesn't worry me much. It is a good 1/2 inch or so. I'm careful enough that it's really not a problem.

But it fit my criteria of
No bulk (like it's not there)
Not an impossible to install invisible shield
Will protect the immediate back that comes in contact with surfaces when putting it down.
Looks great!
Great price


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't use anything but a friend has a Smart cover "back cover" or "enhancer". 
Just google it. He bought it online and It matches his smart cover color.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like these:
http://aviiq.com/products/case-stands/smart-case/


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

iphoneottawa said:


> Looks like these:
> AViiQ™ › Smart Case ‹ Case Stands ‹ Products


That's really nice. Quite impressed with the overall design!


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

iphoneottawa said:


> Looks like these:
> AViiQ™ › Smart Case ‹ Case Stands ‹ Products


I was ready to buy one of those for my wife, until I got to the shipping part... $30 U.S. not going to happen.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I may consider StealthArmor. Installs with a hair dryer!

Stealth Armor - Cell Phone and Custom Protective Film - Welcome


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm using a full body skin from bestskinsever.com and it's great!
I have these on my MBA, MBP, iPad, iPad 2, iPhone 3G, 3Gs and iPhone 4. 
Actually one of the MacBooks has a zagg skin but that was before I discovered BSE. It's the exact same thing, ships quick via US postal service and they're very friendly and helpful at the site. 
I highly recommend bestskinsever!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I used Invisible Shield, pricey, but a lifetime guarantee and it leaves the iPad looking natural: 

Apple iPad 2 (Wi-Fi Only) Screen Protector | invisibleSHIELD by ZAGG

I then carry the white iPad in a small padded white case:

NicePKG - STUFF - Quilted / White


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

csonni said:


> I may consider StealthArmor. Installs with a hair dryer!
> 
> Stealth Armor - Cell Phone and Custom Protective Film - Welcome


Compared to zagg/bodyguardz/bestskinsever I cannot recommend stealth armor. The material they use doesn't seem to be as good quality as the 3 I mentioned. This was my experience with their free iPhone 4 skin where you just had to pay shipping.


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

Mine is naked right now, but was thinking of adding a leather skin, with custom engraving, just have to decide on a colour and design.


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

Jagadis said:


> I was just wondering what everyone is going to use to protect the back cover of the iPad2. I've got a red Smartcover and I want to get a shell/skin that is compatible with the Smartcover and looks good with the Red Smartcover/White iPad combo.
> 
> There are all kinds of shells on eBay but I haven't seen anything in Canada at the Apple Store, Best Buy, Futureshop, etc.
> 
> ...


Check out iCarbons. Best skins out there in my opinion.


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

I've had good success with Stealth Guards on my BlackBerry. Cheap. Transparent. Doesn't show grease much. Good adhesive. I'll likely go with Stealth Guards again for my iPad 2


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I had ordered the ZAGG InvisibleShield when I ordered my iPad 2 WiFi. I am returning the WiFi and have ordered the WiFi 3G. I can't remember if I had ordered the Zagg WiFi only or the WiFi 3G. I have the package here, but there is nothing on the package to identify what it is. Even on my Zagg invoice, there is nothing stating whether it is WiFi only or not. If it is, I suppose I could use at least the front screen protector and order the correct back sheet later? Is the front the same on both WiFi and 3G?


----------



## lang (Jun 9, 2010)

DA187Suspect said:


> Check out iCarbons. Best skins out there in my opinion.


They do look nice, but noticed this on their web site:

"_Attention AT&T 3G iPad 2 Customers, Carbon Skin will cover Micro-SIM tray_"

Perhaps not the best option for people who'd be traveling between the US and Canada and expecting to swap SIMs. 

(But I expect many of the others skins do that too - YMMV)


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

lang said:


> They do look nice, but noticed this on their web site:
> 
> "_Attention AT&T 3G iPad 2 Customers, Carbon Skin will cover Micro-SIM tray_"
> 
> ...


I think they forgot to get rid of that warning because if you look at the pictures, they have the cutout for the SIM tray now.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I would imagine that the front part of the WiFi only kit would be okay for the Wifi 3G then, if it's only the SIM tray that is a concern.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Now this is strange. I just called ZAGG and I was told that the WiFi only kit and WiFi 3G are the same. Both cover the SIM card tray as well. She said they were designed at their own discretion on that, seeing that the card will not be removed very often. Now that's a joke! And what gives here? She said my WiFi only kit will be fine on the WiFi 3G? Can someone verify that?


----------



## Jagadis (Mar 6, 2011)

csonni said:


> Now this is strange. I just called ZAGG and I was told that the WiFi only kit and WiFi 3G are the same. Both cover the SIM card tray as well. She said they were designed at their own discretion on that, seeing that the card will not be removed very often. Now that's a joke! And what gives here? She said my WiFi only kit will be fine on the WiFi 3G? Can someone verify that?


With some of these skin vendors...the Wifi version is the same as the Verizon 3G version because Verizon doesn't use a SIM card.

The AT&T 3G version is the correct version if you have a Canadian 3G iPad2.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I just called back and spoke with someone else there at ZAGG. He confirmed that both the WiFi only kit and the WiFi/3G are one and the same. They sell them like that to avoid confusion (???). He said the full body kit indeed does cover the SIM tray. Boy, make sure you get your card in there before install! ANd what if I am travelling where I need to install a card of a different carrier? Just peel the skin back?


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Would anyone cover over their SIM card tray with a skin?


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

Best skins ver has separate skins for 3G and wifi/Verizon so I suspect they don't cover the sim tray.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I just found out on a YouTube vid that Zagg's Home Button and Front Facing Camera holes don't line up. You actually have to take a hole puncher and modify either one. This reviewer also said he had to trim the top as it hung over a bit. That's just great.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I wonder if it's difficult to cut out your own SIM slot with the InvisibleShield. I think that's what I might do even before removing the shield from its backing. I will be going to the States this summer and, most likely, will want to swap cards.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Personally I would stay away from the ZAGG, they are garbage as far a I'm concerned, as a screen protector they are WAY too sticky, and for the other parts installing it correctly will drive you insane... I got one for my iphone 4, and took it off in about a week it was bothering me so much. on a related note the back of my iPad2 doesn't have any protection, I don't really see a great need for it... it is metal after all, that and I've yet too see a solution that I like that is compatible with the smart covers.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I just opened the ZAGG package. You're right. Too sticky for my fingers. I suppose if you just use very light gestures, it might not be as bad, but I'm kind of heavy fingered. It's going back. Not too happy about no cutout for the SIM tray, either. I'm going to Halifax this week. I'll see what Best Buy has for skins.


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

I won't pay the premium price for a ZAGG film, but I like the idea of a sticky covering on the back. The iPad's aluminum is just too slippery on its own.


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

digitddog said:


> The iPad's aluminum is just too slippery on its own.


I agree, I've almost dropped it a few times, so I want something to give it more grip.


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

Even you guys tried this for the back? Just use a case cutter to make slits for the single speaker for the iPad 2.

SGP iPad 3G Wifi Skin Guard Set Series - IPAD - Apple - Tablets

Choose black and it goes to leather like material. Ordered one myself yesterday.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Since I am sold undecided about what to cover my new iPad 2 in, I'm thinking of trying out the Scosche Snap Shield. Does anyone know if Best Buy carries these? Future Shop? I'm going to Halifax on Tuesday and would like to pick one of these up until I decide on something more permanent.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Digikid said:


> Even you guys tried this for the back? Just use a case cutter to make slits for the single speaker for the iPad 2.
> 
> SGP iPad 3G Wifi Skin Guard Set Series - IPAD - Apple - Tablets
> 
> Choose black and it goes to leather like material. Ordered one myself yesterday.


A word of warning - your link goes to the iPad 1 skin. Here's the same thing (I think) for the iPad 2:

SGP iPad 2 3G / Wifi Skin Guard Set Series - Apple - Tablets


----------



## teegowebs (Apr 15, 2011)

YOu guys seriously need to get stealth armor. Its the exact same product as inivisible shield, and you dont need a hair dryer (but it does speed up drying for round edges)

I do work for the stealth armor website, so here is a coupon code to buy it even cheaper. Remember its already almost half the price of zagg for THE EXACT SAME THING

davies-secret-code1304

use that at checkout

Stealth Armor - Cell Phone and Custom Protective Film - Welcome


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

fyrefly said:


> A word of warning - your link goes to the iPad 1 skin. Here's the same thing (I think) for the iPad 2:
> 
> SGP iPad 2 3G / Wifi Skin Guard Set Series - Apple - Tablets


thanks.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Made it to Halifax tonight and got over to Best Buy and Future Shop. Not much for the iPad 2 at all. I did manage to get the Targus Protective TPU Skin which fits very nicely. Now I just need to figure out what to do for the front. I didn,t like handling the iPad at all without something on it. I did bring my Zagg package with me. The Best Buy guys want $300 to in tall e Full Body, $20 for just the screen. Not sure what else to do for the front. I may have to have them install just the front, although I did call Zagg to return the package. I could buy just a screen protector. Hmmm.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Got a nice leather Targus sleeve to slip the iPad into for now. Also put on a Helium Digital Screen Protector. It's okay, but I do notice a bit of drag when sliding the finger across compared to the ultra smooth drag on my iPod Touch. Can anyone recommend a screen protector that has no friction as such.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I ordered from bestskinsever.com based on this thread. They had a 10% off + Free Shipping earlier this week so I jumped on it. 

I'll report back when I receive it/apply it.


----------



## Jagadis (Mar 6, 2011)

I ended up ordering the Wrapsol product based on the recommendation of a friend who sells Apple products. All of these clear skin products seem to be exactly the same with different product names and packaging. The only difference seems to be a wet vs. dry application process. The wet process looks more forgiving with fewer lint and air bubble problems so that's what I decided to order.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Well, since my iPad with the Targus TPU Skin on the back (rubber type) doesn't allow my iPad 2 to sit properly in my Apple iPad Dock (won't connect with dock connector due to thickness of skin back), think I'll install the Zagg InvisibleShield back and make a cut out for the SIM card tray. Can anyone verify that the iPad will work properly with the Apple Dock with a thin skin on the back?


----------



## molasses (Dec 12, 2009)

Switcheasy.com - Canvas for Ipad 2
 Youtube review

Received mine today - excellent quality & all around protection. Worth every penny.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Well, since my iPad won't sit properly in the Apple Dock with the Targus TPU back, I ended up installing the InvisibleShield, but just the back one. I ended up cutting out for the SIM card tray (it ended up being half-covered). I found the install not too bad, although rather than removing it for the 3rd attempt, I cut a sliver off the top which hung over just a bit, and a bit around the mic. Can hardly tell. I like the grip on the back now, but not for the front. One thing I'm a bit concerned about now is the 4 corners are left unprotected. I think I might put the Targus TPU on when going out of the house with the iPad. Hopefully it won't start pulling up the corners of the InvisibleShield.


----------



## DavidH (Jan 4, 2009)

*Nice*



Rounder said:


> That's really nice. Quite impressed with the overall design!


When are they going to be available.
It looks very nice.

DavidH


----------



## dan22fox (May 1, 2011)

If you bought it online just search for the solution...You can resolve and fix those errors/prblems..


USB Extender


----------



## junji98 (Jul 30, 2009)

any updates on this topic, and where you purchased your back covers?

thanks!

e


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

I am looking at ordering the Otterbox Defender case for my iPad 2 and iPhone 4... I'd just order from the site direct, unless someone has any leads on retail availability (I know Rogers stores carry some Otterbox iPhone gear).


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I got a nice Brenthaven sleeve to protect the back of my iPad2, with the magnetic cover to protect the front.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

There's a back? I've never seen it...


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I am looking at ordering the Otterbox Defender case for my iPad 2 and iPhone 4... I'd just order from the site direct, unless someone has any leads on retail availability (I know Rogers stores carry some Otterbox iPhone gear).


I'm thinking of getting the Otterbox Defender or Reflex for my newly purchase iPad 2. Anything you can report after you had it for a while? I am a bit on the destructive side with things. Thanks!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I have been using a clear Belkin iPad 2 Shell Case since December. Very happy with it - it does the job nicely, unobtrusively protecting the back and making it easier to grip the device. While some people have reported cracking I haven't had this problem at all.

As time goes by I'm finding the Apple Smart Cover a bit tiresome. Sure it protects the screen very well but with the double hinge, and being more flexible now that it's broken in, it shifts back & forth when open and folded around the back of the iPad. This pretty well eliminates the grip afforded by the back cover. 

Now I'm thinking of trying a full leather case, maybe a Belkin Verve Folio Stand or something.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Apple SmartCover on the front (of course!), and SMARTMATE a protective case from Macally designed to work with the iPad 2 SmartCover.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

The Doug said:


> I have been using a clear Belkin iPad 2 Shell Case since December. Very happy with it - it does the job nicely, unobtrusively protecting the back and making it easier to grip the device. While some people have reported cracking I haven't had this problem at all.
> 
> As time goes by I'm finding the Apple Smart Cover a bit tiresome. Sure it protects the screen very well but with the double hinge, and being more flexible now that it's broken in, it shifts back & forth when open and folded around the back of the iPad. This pretty well eliminates the grip afforded by the back cover.
> 
> Now I'm thinking of trying a full leather case, maybe a Belkin Verve Folio Stand or something.


Just bought the Belkin case last nite. Have yet to put it on. Also got the Smart cover. Can't seem to find anything else for a cover without getting into the folios concept which I don't want to now.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

The Doug said:


> I have been using a clear Belkin iPad 2 Shell Case since December. Very happy with it - it does the job nicely, unobtrusively protecting the back and making it easier to grip the device. While some people have reported cracking I haven't had this problem at all.


Does your Belkin iPad 2 Shell Case have that magnetic strip on the back, it's to secure the smart cover when folded over? 
The one I bought was an opened pkg. and when I opened the box the cover had scratches and ink marks on it. Returning it now for an exchange.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

No, mine is the plain version without a magnet - maybe that is part of the problem. For now I'll try removing the Smart Cover entirely while using the iPad (leaving the back cover where it is) to see how I like it. The Belkin leather folio and their back case w/ magnet are almost the same price so it's a toss up as to which one I'll try.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## Aceline (Feb 21, 2012)

I got real leather case


----------



## Gordon Eastman (Mar 28, 2003)

I just got a used iPad 2. Immediately added a TPU back cover. Cheap ($10), fits well, nice feel, seems likely to protect from scratches during normal use. I don't expect much protection from a drop. So I'll try not to drop  BTW, I dropped my iPad 1 from above waist height onto asphalt in an Acme slick case. The corner it landed on was dented, but it worked find for over a year until I sold it. I'll try to avoid that with the 2


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I have nothing protecting the back of my iPad 2 and after almost a year it is still in perfect condition.


----------

